# Lost our German Shepherd in March...Considering Opening Our Hearts Again...



## Jamie2337 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi there! I am new to the forums and jumping right in asking for advice. 

A little over 10 years ago we found an ad in a Mississippi newpaper "German Shepherd Puppies. No Papers. $100." Like the inexperienced newbies we were, we went and bought a flea ridden, wormy little puppy we felt sorry for.

The rest is history. Gary went on to become the best friend, companion and protector a family could ever ask for. He gave us 10 years of memories. On March 20th, we made the heartbreaking decision to say goodbye to our best friend. 

Attached are a few pictures of Gary.


























It's taken months, but I am finally where I can think about possibly opening my heart up to a new shepherd. I am overwhelmed though. Where to begin?

Temperament is by far the most important trait for me. After that I would like a pet with good hips and no major health issues which could become problematic down the road.

I would love a German or European bred Shepherd, as I favor the heavier structure. Color isn't everything, but a striking black and red makes my heart skip a beat!

Any recommendations on where to start looking? I am in Virginia Beach, Virginia and would love some advice or direction. Thanks so much!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry about your loss, he was beautiful...


----------



## Jamie2337 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you! He was the best $100 I have ever spent. He was truly the best friend I have ever had. I still cry every time I think about him.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He was very handsome! sorry for your loss


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

Such a lovely dog!

Good luck in your search for a new companion.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, he was beautiful!
I would start with Petfinders, &/or online search for area GSD rescues.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

He was gorgeous. He has that loving look in his eyes. I was so sad to read about the loss that it brought tears to my eyes as we had to put down our baby at 2.5 years last November and it still hurts. Hopefully time will heal :hug:

It is great that you are looking for a new pup. Sorry cannot help you with breeders in your area.

We are getting our new buddy in 2 sleeps :happyboogie:

Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a lucky boy and I love the name Gary. 

I just had to peek on the VAGSR site and saw a blue and tan boy:









Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Dogs

Good luck in finding a new friend.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Stark is so pretty! I wonder what happened to his ear? VAGSR is a good place to start.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Virginia German Shepherd Rescue is a wonderful place to start. We rescued Scarlett in '09 and she was just shy of two. They have SO many GSD's to be placed, from all sorts of backgrounds and the foster families can tell you all about the temperment of the dog. 

I still check out the site regularly. We will be adding another GSD to our pack next year and we'll rescue from VGSR again.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. There is also southeastern german shepherd rescue as well


----------

